# Vaughan Williams "The Wasp Suite"



## Danny (Feb 16, 2010)

A favourite piece from my youth and one thats sadly missing from my collection. I seem to remember having this on a EMI piece of vinyl but despite searching I can't remember anything more about it. Does anyone know of a good version or any that should be avoided. I see there is a recent Naxos version coupled with the Piano Concerto but Im wondering if there are better re issues around.


----------

